# rămâne



## KayNine27

I've been seeing this word about a lot of places, I don't know what it means, i have a phrase of what it is used for. Please help me translate. Thanks. just the word not the phrase
"Saptamina aceasta voi *ramnine* acasa,dar saptamina viitoare voi iesii din nou la vinatoare. Am introdus ceva poze din Franta in Album, dar fara capturii"


----------



## lsp

Doesn't seem to be Italian, KayNine27. Might it be something else, Romanian, maybe?


----------



## ElaineG

Hi, that's not Italian.  I think it's Romanian.  I'm moving your thread to the Other Languages forum.

Elaine
Moderator


----------



## KayNine27

thanks a lot. sorry!


----------



## vikgigio

KayNine27 said:


> I've been seeing this word about a lot of places, I don't know what it means, i have a phrase of what it is used for. Please help me translate. Thanks. just the word not the phrase
> "Saptamina aceasta voi *ramnine* acasa,dar saptamina viitoare voi iesii din nou la vinatoare. Am introdus ceva poze din Franta in Album, dar fara capturii"



This sentence is not in Italian; It's Romanian. And I guess the word you need to know comes from the Romanian verb _rămâne _(to stay; _rimanere_ in Italian). [the beginning of the sentence you quoted seems to mean: this week you'll stay home]


----------



## andreiro

It's a typo. The correct word is *rămâne*. The sentence means:
This week* I*'ll stay home but next week I'll go out to hunt again. I inserted some photos from France in the Album but without captures.


----------



## rosas14

Hello, the correct form of the word you wrote in bold is "rămâne". And yes, it is Romanian. It is the first person, future tense of the verb "a rămâne" which means "to stay". Hope this helps!


----------

